# Chappell Hill TX



## cycmike

Anyone done the ride in Chappell Hill from Main street off 290 north to Washington State Park? I'm wondering about road conditions, traffic and elevation. Need some good hills.


----------



## George M

cycmike said:


> Anyone done the ride in Chappell Hill from Main street off 290 north to Washington State Park? I'm wondering about road conditions, traffic and elevation. Need some good hills.


I do that ride about once a month. I was just there last Saturday. The Blue Bell's aren't to bright anymore. The riding is great there, very light traffic. By the time you get to the park and back you'll have a pretty good workout. That last hill coming back into town is a killer, for me anyhow. When you drive into town watch for the church on the right. Make a right there and park right behind the church. They have a little box there,if you want to throw a dollar into it. It's about 50 miles from my house, here in Cinco Ranch. The bike ride is about 40 miles round trip, give or take. Depends on how you go. Let me know how you make out.


----------



## steelbikerider

always a nice ride. You can do multiple laps on the loop to add to your ride. Will second the rec to put a dollar or 2 in the kitty for the public RR facilities. Biggest hills you will find around the Houston area except for Cold Spring


----------



## cycmike

Great intel. Thanks guys. I'm trying to work up a group but none of my buds want to get up early and drive!


----------



## Durt

Send me a PM with the details of when you want to go but give me at least a couple days notice. If my schedule allows, I may join you. Been wanting to ride out there myself.


----------



## bigV

anybody got a route map? i might be in for a group ride. i aint skeerd of gittn up early.


----------



## George M

bigV said:


> anybody got a route map? i might be in for a group ride. i aint skeerd of gittn up early.


Here's a short ride.

Specialized Chappell Hill

sorry it didn't take.


----------



## bigV

thank you mr g.

bV


----------



## George M

Lets try this one.
Specialized Chappell Hill by golden101 at Garmin Connect - Details

Looks good this time. Have fun.:thumbsup:


----------

